# When to test after transfer



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi I am waiting to have an embryo transfer either tomorrow or Saturday, I was wondering when have you taken a HPT & when did you have your BFP & how early was it? I am asking as my clinics waiting time for OTD seems rediculously long considering some posts I have seen! It's 16 days post 5 day transfer or 18 days past a 3 day transfer!


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Charlotte
I was told that any hormones from the trigger shot should have left your system within 2 weeks so if you get a positive after that then it should be accurate. I'm not sure if the 3day or 5day transfer makes a difference in terms of how much hcg is in your blood (and therefore whether you could get a false negative??) but I ll be testing after 2 weeks!

I hope that helps - good luck! X


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with mad 2ww!!! I tested positive after 7 days for both positive cycles with 5day blasts, I know someone who tested positive after 3 days with similar embryos, she had twins.  I guess its your choice to test early, I could not wait, but it also leads to highs and lows that might be avoided if you waited.       this is your cycle xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I tested 5 days past 5 day transfer and got positives which was great but just think how rubbish I'd have felt if they had been negative  try to leave it as long as you can before testing and good luck xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I always test early.  Have had genuine BFP's 7 days past ET.  I tested 2 days after ET and it was BFN, so HCG trigger shot had left my body after 6 days.

X


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I have set 4 dates to test which will be 6dp5dt 9dp5dt 13dp5dt & 16dp5dt the 16 days past is clinic OTD, I had a low trigger so dr said it should be out of my system before transfer on Saturday as I'm not a slim lady & the more body mass you have the quicker it goes apparently x


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,
I think everyone is different, and it all depends on how early/late the embryo implants. I always test early, usually around 6dp3dt. With my first BFP I was getting negatives right up to test day, it was a killer and made me so miserable. I was sure it hadn't worked. I vowed never to test early again! (Yeh right!!).


On my recent BFP I was testing from 6dp3dt and was showing BFP (albeit very faint!) from 7dp3dt. 


I would resist as long as you can, as once you start you just can't stop, or think about anything else!! 


Good luck Hun! Xxx


----------



## missycleo (Feb 5, 2013)

This makes really interesting reading cos I phoned by clinic this morning to confirm if they had my OTD correct as it will be 17 days past transfer (yes 17!!!!!!!!) which to me sounds a ridiculous amount of time!  , but they still confirmed this to be the correct date!

This is our first IVF tx and we had 1 lovely embie transferred on day 2   

I am so tempted to test earlier  

Oh what to do!!! This 2WW is driving my barmy!


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

That does sound really long! I'm scheduled for EC on Monday and they've already given me an OTD of 2 weeks on Monday. Today is trigger day and they would have done the test 2 weeks today if it wasn't the weekend....

One thing that may be different is that they do the tests via a blood test so they may give the longer date if it's a hpt?? That's the only thing I can think....

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

At our clinic it was 14 days post a 5 day transfer so works out the same as yours Kangajo. Good luck xx


----------



## Marshy16 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am a way off this yet but was wondering how it worked. We get a blood test 2 weeks post transfer but I hate the thought of getting a BFN or a BFP in the hospital.  Whatever the outcome I want to be at home with hubby. Was worrying that an early home test might give a false positive because of the drugs but seems like it is actually the opposite? Those of you who tested early did you use an early predictor test?


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Marshy

I used the clearblue digital 13dp ec and got my BFP. My official test day was a day later, we went to the clinic for the blood test but it's not immediate. You have to wait a few hours so we went home and they called us with the result.

Best of luck xx


----------

